
It Pays to Be Rich During a Pandemic - TXV
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2020/03/coronavirus-testing-rich-people/608062/
======
RickJWagner
I think the testing mania has to be calmed.

Once a (presumably rich) person has been tested, what's to prevent them from
'needing' to be tested next week again?

It seems different countries are approaching it differently. Probably a good
problem for computer geeks to work on.

~~~
vb6sp6
> Once a (presumably rich) person has been tested, what's to prevent them from
> 'needing' to be tested next week again?

Nothing which is why "testing mania" doesn't need to be calmed

> It seems different countries are approaching it differently. Probably a good
> problem for computer geeks to work on

No need for computer geeks. You will soon be able to look at countries who
test early and often (s korea) and those that can't be bothered (united
states)

